# Philadelphia area fish stores?



## MagicMan (Dec 19, 2010)

I am right outside King of Prussia. The only decent store I know of around here in Nemo's in Norristown.

Are there any stores around that sell red cherry, crystal red, etc shrimp?


----------



## Christemo (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I know That Pet Place in Lancaster has a pretty epic inventory. 
It's very much worth the drive. It's like an aquarium where you can buy the exhibits.

Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies and Pond Supplies by That Fish Place - That Pet Place


----------



## MagicMan (Dec 19, 2010)

Christemo said:


> I'm not sure, but I know That Pet Place in Lancaster has a pretty epic inventory.
> It's very much worth the drive. It's like an aquarium where you can buy the exhibits.
> 
> Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies and Pond Supplies by That Fish Place - That Pet Place


 Been there. It was not worth the hour plus drive IMO


----------



## izzy19406 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear you didn't like that Pet Place in Lancaster.

What are you looking for?

Join one of the area Aquarium Clubs list in my sig.

Just posted about BCAS annual auction Sat Sept 29


----------

